# I just got me my early b-day present



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

OMG they just arrived today







, I got me this cute Christian Louboutin glitter shoes, I love them, i just spent over 1,000 on the damn shoes well the shipping was included too, but it was one of those things that you HAVE to have, specially they will match perfect with my dress, i can't wait now for my b-day!!... and i guess no more shopping for the rest of the month for me


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol women and their shoes


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

looks nice. let me see a picture of the dress that so perfectly matches it


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> OMG they just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you planning on wearing some bling-bling gold "toofph" with matching golden pimp stick? As well as 60lbs worth of jewelry?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

lol I will post the pix with the whole outfit... and no the dress has no glitter...


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

So, you got the bday gift for yourself? No mans to get it for you?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

nope im newly single :-/

so yeah i got it for myself


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

sorry to hear that mama, but you're probably better off anyway. happy early birthday! independent women, lovely lovely.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

$1k on shoes? Your messing around right? wtf, I could have covered some shoes in glue and glitter for ya. Me and my 3 year old should go into buisness. hehehe

If the dress isn't covered in glitter, I dont know how its gonna match. I gotta see this.

I'm not hatin, your cool people hun.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Jayson745 said:


> $1k on shoes? Your messing around right? wtf, I could have covered some shoes in glue and glitter for ya. Me and my 3 year old should go into buisness. hehehe
> 
> If the dress isn't covered in glitter, I dont know how its gonna match. I gotta see this.
> 
> I'm not hatin, your cool people hun.


I'm with you there...

Thankfully the love of my life is as sensable as you and I....

Don't get me wrong, she loves SHOES, and LABELS as much as anyone else ever could, but she also knows what REALLY matters...

One day I hope to buy her 1K shoes without batting a lash, but for now... That kind of sh*t is not what we care about...

Sorry Pink, not tryin to put you or your tastes down, but I consider myself a practical kind of guy, and that kind of stuff is not even remotely practical...

What really matters?? Fancy shoes, or a NICE/FANCY house??


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I Pitty the fool who takes my bling...









J/K - Nice shoes Pink. Everyone has their fixes, and shoes are yours...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> nope im newly single :-/
> 
> so yeah i got it for myself


Same here, cheers to being single and not dealing with stupid people.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

NICE SHOES PINK!!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> lol I will post the pix with the whole outfit... and no the dress has no glitter...


with u wearin git righT????


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

1000 for those ugly things? there probably not even comfortable..

you could wear flip flops and guys would still give you action and youd have an extra grand for more important things like booze..

what ever makes you happy..

i bought a new oceanic tank, stand and halide light for 1000

i thnk you got ripped off, i just did a search clicked the first link and found them for 690, 310 bucks for shipping?

http://www.luxist.com/2007/10/02/christian...ter-slingbacks/

even needles markups is cheaper

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/...e=11-36560811-2


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

they look very nice......
I hear that Gold shoes goes with just about anything.....
I just hope you dont break them and that you know how to walk in heels......


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

a thousand dollars?? Are you sure you didn't say a thousand pesos?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

1k for shoes...are you crazy???


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

"Exiting" ?









kudos on being single, mamacita

I had to give myself a bday gift extra early this year as well after I totaled my car


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, I'm glad you like 'em. And congrats to whomever managed to get $1k outta you for a pair of glittery shoes... I personally think they're really awful looking. But to each their own.

On a happier note - happy bday!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.payless.com/Catalog/ProductDeta...olor=Black/Navy


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> http://www.payless.com/Catalog/ProductDeta...olor=Black/Navy


got your self a present in honor of the sox victory?

are those your favorite shoes?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nah, i prefer pumps to stilletto's...dont wanna look like a slut ya know...?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> "Exiting" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias









Awwwee you car sowy to hear that







.... well yeah give yourself a super early gift


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> "Exiting" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias









Awwwee you car sowy to hear that







.... well yeah give yourself a super early gift








[/quote]

already done, i finally upgraded to a bmw


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> nah, i prefer pumps to stilletto's...dont wanna look like a slut ya know...?


*t all depends..........hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm you could look like slut even wearing tennis shoes.... you could look amazing with pumps or stillettos on..... but then again it all depends my friend







*

[/quote]

rider needs stilletto's to look like a slut other wise he just looks like a desperate mess

lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> nah, i prefer pumps to stilletto's...dont wanna look like a slut ya know...?


*t all depends..........hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm you could look like slut even wearing tennis shoes.... you could look amazing with pumps or stillettos on..... but then again it all depends my friend







*

[/quote]

rider needs stilletto's to look like a slut other wise he just looks like a desperate mess

lol
[/quote]

rider needs Atkins so he can fit into his black cocktail dress


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> "Exiting" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias









Awwwee you car sowy to hear that







.... well yeah give yourself a super early gift








[/quote]

already done, i finally upgraded to a bmw
[/quote]

Cool!! Congrats


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jewelz is just jealous that im heavy set in all the right places...wanna talk about pumps, perhaps you should invest in one of these...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> "Exiting" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias









Awwwee you car sowy to hear that







.... well yeah give yourself a super early gift








[/quote]

already done, i finally upgraded to a bmw
[/quote]

What BMW did you get? I was looking at a few but my little bro works for MB so I might get a nice deal on a new C-class. Last month they had leases for employees (and their families), like an E-class for $400 a month. I sat there thinking about getting one but thought I shouldn't be driving a nicer car than my bosses bosses boss.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> jewelz is just jealous that im heavy set in all the right places...wanna talk about pumps, perhaps you should invest in one of these...


Well, there is no way I am ordering that thing, I only use Swedish-made penis enlargers


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dont live beyond your means dude...a new car might be one of the worlds worst investments. something that loses value as soon as you drive it home.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> "Exiting" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias









Awwwee you car sowy to hear that







.... well yeah give yourself a super early gift








[/quote]

already done, i finally upgraded to a bmw
[/quote]

What BMW did you get? I was looking at a few but my little bro works for MB so I might get a nice deal on a new C-class. Last month they had leases for employees (and their families), like an E-class for $400 a month. I sat there thinking about getting one but thought I shouldn't be driving a nicer car than my bosses bosses boss.
[/quote]

I got a 2004 325CI, just under $20 K - it's got 55,000 on it. So far I am loving it


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice kicks... I bet your legs make the shoes look good!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> dont live beyond your means dude...a new car might be one of the worlds worst investments. *something that loses value as soon as you drive it home.*


sounds like my ex girlfriend


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> jewelz is just jealous that im heavy set in all the right places...wanna talk about pumps, perhaps you should invest in one of these...


Well, there is no way I am ordering that thing, I only use Swedish-made penis enlargers
[/quote]


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

Not my style but congrats girl..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I got a 2004 325CI, just under $20 K - it's got 55,000 on it. So far I am loving it


Nice, I think I looked at that exact model when I was test driving the IS300. Didn't have time to take it out for a spin. I haven't been to a dealership in awhile though, hopefully waiting on a nice lease for the new c-class, car is just too f*cking pimp even for a c-class. But the 3 series coupes are some of my favorite cars. Defiantely a sweet pick up, where are the pics?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> dont live beyond your means dude...a new car might be one of the worlds worst investments. *something that loses value as soon as you drive it home.*


sounds like my ex girlfriend
[/quote]

FTW!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I got a 2004 325CI, just under $20 K - it's got 55,000 on it. So far I am loving it


Nice, I think I looked at that exact model when I was test driving the IS300. Didn't have time to take it out for a spin. I haven't been to a dealership in awhile though, hopefully waiting on a nice lease for the new c-class, car is just too f*cking pimp even for a c-class. But the 3 series coupes are some of my favorite cars. Defiantely a sweet pick up, where are the pics?
[/quote]

Well not to derail Pink's shoe thread but these are pics I downloaded off of the dealership's website before I bought it...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

^ pimp jewelz. I'd sport that.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I got a 2004 325CI, just under $20 K - it's got 55,000 on it. So far I am loving it


Nice, I think I looked at that exact model when I was test driving the IS300. Didn't have time to take it out for a spin. I haven't been to a dealership in awhile though, hopefully waiting on a nice lease for the new c-class, car is just too f*cking pimp even for a c-class. But the 3 series coupes are some of my favorite cars. Defiantely a sweet pick up, where are the pics?
[/quote]

Well not to derail Pink's shoe thread but these are pics I downloaded off of the dealership's website before I bought it...
[/quote]







Very Nice!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thousand bucks for shoes... If you are loaded to the gills with cash then good for you, but if you are an average income citizen like myself, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I got a 2004 325CI, just under $20 K - it's got 55,000 on it. So far I am loving it


Wanna race?
<--- B5 S4


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Race? oh boiiiii!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I got a 2004 325CI, just under $20 K - it's got 55,000 on it. So far I am loving it


Wanna race?
<--- B5 S4









[/quote]
ProdigalMarine.
wanna be lapped/eaten by a ZO6.

nice choice jewelz the 3 series have always been reliable DD's with a sporty edge, most BMW owners keep there car's very well maintained in my experience.

I still think your crazy for paying $1000 on a pair of shoe but everyone has there hobbies, I assume yours is buying shoes.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I got a 2004 325CI, just under $20 K - it's got 55,000 on it. So far I am loving it


Wanna race?
<--- B5 S4









[/quote]

sure, dude, I'll come down to San Diego to race you this winter and on the way there I'll stop by LA to pick up Pink with her $1000 shoes...










wait, are you still in SD ?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I got a 2004 325CI, just under $20 K - it's got 55,000 on it. So far I am loving it


Wanna race?
<--- B5 S4









[/quote]

sure, dude, I'll come down to San Diego to race you this winter and on the way there I'll stop by LA to pick up Pink with her $1000 shoes...










wait, are you still in SD ?
[/quote]

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

personally id rather eat for 2 months then spend $1000 on shoes


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> personally id rather eat for 2 months then spend $1000 on shoes


C'mon Dan, we've seen what you look like - you mean you'd rather eat for a week, right ?









J/k


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

1,000 on some shoes is nutz though, guess if u got it, spend it!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> sure, dude, I'll come down to San Diego to race you this winter and on the way there I'll stop by LA to pick up Pink with her $1000 shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I left back in May. I'm now home in NoVA. 
How about this, I meet you halfway and we race somewhere in the middle of the US. Mr. Corvette can join us too, it'll be like a cannonball run but on a small scale.



> ProdigalMarine.
> wanna be lapped/eaten by a ZO6.


My pride doesn't want to be eaten yet. Lemme do a few upgrades FIRST, than we'll talk























Back to the shoe thread...even my girlfriend says she would not spend a G on shoes; $400 is more her range...and than I put my foot down and told her that I would not purchase a $400 pair of shoes regardless of how much money I had.

She did say she hopes you enjoy the shoes and flaunt what you have...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

will you two leave it alone for fcuk sakes!!!

(sorry)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

You know I like both of the girls in this thread (pink & jiam) but anytime they are both in the same thread I want to stab my own eyes out with rusty forks.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> You know I like both of the girls in this thread (pink & jiam) but anytime they are both in the same thread I want to stab my own eyes out with rusty forks.


yeah or just punch myself repeatedly in the head until i fall asleep...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

now my post seems kinda out of place


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I cleaned up the thread because of the incessant bullshit. And I didn't delete the posts but set them invisible. Now you two feel free to take your disagreements via PM or your local wrestling ring but keep it out of here


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh SOWY Jewels







i didnt know it was you lemme clean my reply


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Seriously, keep your fights in private


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I cleaned up the thread because of the incessant bullshit. And I didn't delete the posts but set them invisible. Now you two feel free to take your disagreements via PM or your local wrestling ring but keep it out of here


see jewelz did it pink! durrrrrrrr
cry baby... for the record.. i asked a question and then ALL THIS CAME OUT! =P

THE END.


----------

